# ** official 2013 - 2014 band thread **



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Female goose, banded at Long Lake, St. Joseph County, 2012, too young to fly. Lived in MI for 12 years, and its the first band I've shot in this state.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 18, 2010)

Got my first band today on a Canada Goose. Male. Banded in June 2006 too young to fly. Nice big 7 year old boy.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Harvested on The Detroit River. Female Canada goose banded in 1999 in Gibraltar. Amazing.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

cheeseandquackers said:


> Harvested on The Detroit River. Female Canada goose banded in 1999 in Gibraltar. Amazing.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats an old bird!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Mallard drake
Shot saturday nov 2nd on sag bay
Banded 09/04/2009 in thunderbay, ontario
Hatched 2008 or earlier
Double banded including $100 Reward band

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Drake mallard
Shot Nov 1
Banded 2/7/2010 in Smith Mills, KY 
Hatched 2009 or earlier 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Drake redhead
Banded summer 2013
Special note to young to fly 
Banded near Winnipeg Ontario 
Killed on sag bay in oct


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Drake Mallard
banded as yearling in Manitowoc, WI in 2002
The old man was taken at Shiawassee


----------



## bigbore450 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nov. 24 2013 
Shot a drake black duck double banded. Getting it mounted.
Harsens Island Managed Unit.
bird born in 2007 banded in 2008 in Quebec.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Shot a drake mallard Saturday. Banded in 2013


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Banded 6/27/11 near Waltz, Mi


----------



## Tricities Hunter (Oct 28, 2010)

12/5/13

Shot a Drake Mallard in Muskegon; banded on 9/10/2013 5 miles NW of Ravenna, hatched in 2013.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Tricities Hunter said:


> 12/5/13
> 
> Shot a Drake Mallard in Muskegon; banded on 9/10/2013 5 miles NW of Ravenna, hatched in 2013.


Cool! I know they banded some duck from the Wastewater this year. Looks like you got on of them.


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

First flock of birds came in we drop 6 of them and 5 are wearing bracelets all 5 banded in July up on James Bay. Great hunt ended with a limit and a few bonus mallards, hunting with a buddy, his wife on her first hunt and their 16 year old son.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Mallard Drake Banded 2011 along Ontario/Quebec border

Shot him last week of November


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

kmac5 said:


> First flock of birds came in we drop 6 of them and 5 are wearing bracelets all 5 banded in July up on James Bay. Great hunt ended with a limit and a few bonus mallards, hunting with a buddy, his wife on her first hunt and their 16 year old son.




That's amazing! Good for you guys.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Havent shot a banded bird in a couple years but I have three favorite experiences. A buddy and I had two drakes and a hen woodie drop in the decoys one afternoon. We jumped them and he dropped a drake and I dropped the other drake and the hen. Both of the drakes were banded in different states. Another memorable hunt was when i dropped a hen wood duck in a timber shoot and she was double banded. Had a regular band and also a 100$ reward band on the other leg. Also made memories when I dropped a banded drake mallard one evening making that the last duck of the day for me and then two days later, the first duck i shot since the last banded malllard was another banded drake mallard. I have had the privledge to make some fantastic waterfowling memories with some great friends.


----------



## Goldieretriever50 (Feb 13, 2014)

Me and my pups first season as waterfowlers, I trained her from a pup. 1st solo hunt of 2013 got our first band; drake mallard. It's was banded 4 days prior in Thunder Bay. Second solo two weeks later we got our second band; drake mallard banded in 2009 over in Wisconsin. 

2 days left of late goose....wrapping up a season to remember.


----------

